# NatWest/bank frustration for statements



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey all!

I've read some threads on here discussing the difficulties NatWest has caused in signing/stamping bank statements. I'm about to overflow with frustration!

According to NatWest customer support, any printed PDF of bank statements are identical to the originals that they send in the mail (my husband does online only so he doesn't have any mailed originals). NatWest refused to sign my husband's statements at a branch claiming that it was company policy not to do so. He asked if it'd be the same if he requested the mailed versions and they said that's correct; they do not sign, stamp, or authenticate any statements brought in due to the increase in fraud that has been seen with their stamps. They also will no release any paperwork/statements from within the bank because they can be ordered and delivered to his house, thus not being able to sign these either as they'd be brought in by the customer.

I called customer service again and the woman relayed that each branch has discretion to sign/stamp whatever they please and some branches have zero authority to sign anything. My husband has been to multiple branches and none have budged in even the slightest. This is the ONE thing that's keeping us from submitting the spouse visa.

My question: is it insane to submit without signing? My husband was going to include a note with an explanation, how he went to multiple branches and they each have discretion, and also include the customer service number so this could be verified by NatWest.

Thoughts, please!!:ballchain:


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

The ones printed and sent to him should be fine to submit as they are directly issued by the bank and I am assuming on official bank stationary. If so, then they would not need signing/stamped:

3.3.4. Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts (the account itself does not have to be exclusively online) as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, there is no flexibility by UKBA to accept online statement without a stamp or accompanied letter. So you must order original statement by post.


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys! Thanks for the response.

Joppa, I'm afraid they have told him the are either unable or unwilling to sign anything. The original statements that come by post are *identical* to those that my husband has printed (save for the wrinkles caused by folding for the envelope). I'm at a loss for what to do. To clarify, it's not an online statement. It's the PDF version of the original. I even asked if they print on special paper and they said no, they print on A4 paper as well.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Mailed versions are fine. Why can't he just get those?


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

The mailed versions take nearly two weeks (we're being a bit impatient) but they are identical to the PDFs printed. These printed versions, to clarify, are not online statements.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I understand believe me. But I'd suggest you wait for those and know you've provided everything in the correct format. They may even come sooner.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I posted in another thread that I would have a similar problem if I had to use my Natwest account. To wait for originals would take me well out of the 28day limit as post takes forever to get here. Someone mentioned before that the branch at Aldwych in London do stamp the statements. I really think Natwest needs to step up as it appears it is the only bank who will not assist.


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

An update!

Today I was informed by customer service that "UKBA should accept the PDF as they are original." I'm not entirely sure now!!


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

ashleyt said:


> An update!
> 
> Today I was informed by customer service that "UKBA should accept the PDF as they are original." I'm not entirely sure now!!


Hi AshelyT, how was your application in the end? Which statement format you used in the end? I have printed the PDF version from natwest banking online and been in 2 branches, 1 in Canary Wharf as well but none of them either certified nor stamp in. They have printed me Black/White statement with Natwest logo and branch's address. Do you think Home Office will accept it? Going to try my luck at Aldwych later on today!


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Interview at Liverpool*

Hi all

After waiting six weeks to hear about our FLR(m) application (for which we attended a PEO 23 Dec) but never received a result on the day we finally got a letter from the Home Office requesting that we attend a interview in Liverpool in three weeks time at 09.00!!!

I called them and asked why we needed to go all the way up to Liverpool from London was told that is where all migration interviews are conducted, "what a bummer"

I asked whether we would have the results on the day and was told NO, it could take another six to eight weeks or even longer it depended on when the case worker dealt with it????????????

Would really appreciate any feed back from anyone that has done the interview on how long before they got their result.

Not worried about the interview, just the long journey, extra cost, hotel, and trains fares which will not be cheap. They really know how to make you spend your hard earn cash.

All advice would be appreciate on what to expect.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry I posted the above in the wrong place.


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey atp!

I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. My application was processed without delay (I also had priority). We had the PDFs printed from online (otherwise wait 10 weeks for the same document from NatWest). Then, of course, photocopy everything that you have in your packet. I did color photo copies for everything just to make sure they were all seeing the same documents.

Hope this helps!
Cheers


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

ashleyt said:


> Hey atp!
> 
> I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. My application was processed without delay (I also had priority). We had the PDFs printed from online (otherwise wait 10 weeks for the same document from NatWest). Then, of course, photocopy everything that you have in your packet. I did color photo copies for everything just to make sure they were all seeing the same documents.
> 
> ...


No worries, i have my application approved last friday, got my bank statement a day before and also got cover letter from aldwych branch.


----------



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

ashleyt said:


> Hey atp!
> 
> I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. My application was processed without delay (I also had priority). We had the PDFs printed from online (otherwise wait 10 weeks for the same document from NatWest). Then, of course, photocopy everything that you have in your packet. I did color photo copies for everything just to make sure they were all seeing the same documents.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that your application was processed with out any issue with the Natwest PDF statement downloaded online and printed out. I've been worried because I also submitted the same version of Natwest statement with my application, means they wouldn't find any issue with it?


----------



## ashleyt (Oct 24, 2013)

No problem whatsoever!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

The guy we spoke to yesterday told us that Natwest started issuing the online pdf statements when they stopped stamping the printed statements. He told us the bank had confirmed with UKBA that this would be acceptable for visa applications. I am still not sure I would want to risk it but hope that in time, we learn that this form of bank statements is indeed acceptable.


----------

